# Possible good news for those of us who play Farmville on Facebook & have an iPad



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

http://mashable.com/2010/04/19/farmville-ipad-iphone-android/


----------



## JenniferNaylor (Dec 27, 2009)

Very good news, this is a huge issue for me with the ipad - no flash!! Thanks for posting, I am a HUGE Farmville addict, lol!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe I'll finally try Farmville, as long as I don't have to have it posted to my Facebook account....

Betsy


----------

